# [solved] Samba Permission Problem ( mount error 13 )

## selberbauer

Hi i have an Problem with my Samba Server.

When i mount with "mount.cifs //192.168.178.4/homes -o USERNAME=<user>" i get:

mount error 13 = Permission denied, even username and password are correct

And useraccounts are on the server /home/<user> and in samba existing.

I am also not sure if theres maybe a Permission Problem with the directorys, but if this would be the problem i could at least mount read-only (or not??) as su

smb.conf

```

[global]

workgroup=home

server string = %h server Samba

security = user

encrypt passwords = true

invalid users = root

unix extensions = yes

[homes]

        comment = Home Verzeichnisse

        browseable = no

        valid users = %s

        writeable = yes

        create mode = 0600

        directory mode = 0700

```

File Permissions on server /home:

drwxr-xr-x (all user accounts)

File Permissions of /mnt on the client:

drwxr-xr-x

/mnt/samba:

drwxr-xr-x

Where is my Error?[/quote]Last edited by selberbauer on Sat Apr 02, 2011 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## selberbauer

I tried with google help also:

mount -t cifs

mount.cifs

mount.cifs -o username=<user>,workgroup=<workgroup>,password=<password> //192.168.178.4/homes

...

...

..

Still remaining

----------

## selberbauer

FAIL

in smb.conf is wrote a small "s"

vailid users = %S

----------

